
Re-release of 0 A.D. Alpha 23 Ken Wood - based2
https://play0ad.com/re-release-of-0-a-d-alpha-23-ken-wood/
======
based2
[https://linuxfr.org/news/sortie-de-0-a-d-alpha-23-ken-
wood-a...](https://linuxfr.org/news/sortie-de-0-a-d-alpha-23-ken-wood-annonce-
tardive)

------
brudgers
from 2018.

